
HTTP/2 vs. HTTP/1 – Performance Comparison - emmacohnen
https://imagekit.io/blog/http2-vs-http1-performance/
======
emmacohnen
Previously, HTTP/1.1 was the major version of HTTP network protocol used by
the World Wide Web, implemented across clients and servers. That worked well
for 15 years. But as modern day applications and websites evolved and the
amount of data to be loaded on a single page increased, the shortcomings of
HTTP/1.1, became more prominent.

The relatively new HTTP/2 protocol speeds up page load significantly and is
widely supported by all major browsers and servers. Here is the detailed
comparison between HTTP/2 and HTTP/1\. Check out.

